# مشروع تخرج جهاز صدمات القلب Defibrillator- جاهز للتحميل



## فلسفة مشاعر (2 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين

اليوم جايب لكم مشروع تخرج عن جهاز  Defibrillator جهاز صدمات القلب بصيغة PDF

هذه نبذه عن الجهاز والبقية داخل المشروع 
​*1.2الرجفان البطيني*
وهو حالة قلبي طارئة تحدث نتيجة انقباض غير متزامن لعضلة القلب هذه الحركة الغير منتظمة لجدران بطين القلب من الممكن أن تنتج عن انسداد شرياني أو من صدمة كهربائية أو بسبب خلل من كيميائية الجسم ويسبب هذا الانقباض الغير منتظم اهتزازاً بطينياً يظهر على مخطط القلب بشكل دفعات من مركبات سريعة غير سوية وغير منتظمة وهذا يؤدي إلى انخفاض الضخ الدموي للنسج العضلية أي إلى هبوط ما يسمى الخرج القلبي ومن الممكن أن يؤدي ذلك إلى الموت إن لم تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة بالسرعة الممكنة .

لتحميل الملف :16:

* مشروع تخرج جهاز صدمات القلب Defibrillator- اجهزة طبية* :56:

لتحميل مشروع جهاز صدمات القلب من مكتبة الكتب الخاصة بالأجهزة الطبية اظعط هنا

الاجهزة، الطبية


بالتوفيق جميعاً


​


----------



## محمد عيد الرشيدي (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية اخوي فلسفة مشاعر كلك ذوق وننتظر جديدك


----------



## المسلم84 (5 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت لو ترفعيه على احد مواقع الرفع لانه الموقع يحتاج تسجيل


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (6 أبريل 2010)

ابشر يا الغلا


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (6 أبريل 2010)

تفضل يا غلآي
http://www.mediafire.com/?miml0idxmmt

زي ماطلبت


----------



## bio.asa (8 أبريل 2010)

Thank Yooooo


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (8 أبريل 2010)

العفو حبيبي الف شكر لتواجدك المميز

الله لا يحرمني هالطله
تحياتي


----------



## waleedthehero (9 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxx ya man 
http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/


----------



## زرياب الشيخ (1 يونيو 2010)

يا باش مهندس شكري ..انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي عن البنكرياس الصناعي ...واتمنى انك تساعدني فيه


----------



## م قتيبه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على المشروع لقد اتى في الوقت المناسب 
ممكن سؤال :
هل هناك احد جرب المشروع او اشتغل فيه


----------



## mahmoud atya ahmed (5 أكتوبر 2011)

معلش الرابط مش شغال ياريت ترفع اللينك مرة اخر


----------



## lady moon (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لم يتم التحميل الرابط لايعمل


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (29 أكتوبر 2011)

http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=12

تفضل ياعزيزي تم رفع مشروع التخرج مرتاً أخرى بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً المشروع دسم وجميل جداً ،، 

 الموضوع الأصلي: مشروع تخرج جهاز صدمات القلب Defibrillator- اجهزة طبية ||  الكاتب: حامد العنزي || المصدر: منتدى الاجهزة الطبية، منتدى الاجهزه الطبيه​ www.med-ccm.com​


----------



## emadeddin6969 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكرا ...

تحياتي


----------



## bme_Abdullah (3 يونيو 2012)

Hello everybody !!! please suggest me good and worthy final year projects idea in Biomedical Engineering in which can help me in CV and master study,,,,,
wish all the best for everybody !!! ​


----------



## bme_Abdullah (3 يونيو 2012)

*Hello everybody !!! please suggest me good and worthy final year projects idea in Biomedical Engineering in which can help me in CV and master study,,,,,
wish all the best for everybody !!! 

i prefer to do
biotelemetry

ممكن تفيدزني عن اي فطرة لمشروع التخرج معدات طبية 
انا افضل اني يكون في bioteletmetry
تحيايتي



*


----------



## bme_Abdullah (3 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن فكرة عن مشروع تخرج معدات طبية*

Hello everybody !!! please suggest me good and worthy final year projects idea in Biomedical Engineering in which can help me in CV and master study,,,,,
wish all the best for everybody !!! 

i prefer to do
*biotelemetry

ممكن تفيدزني عن اي فطرة لمشروع التخرج معدات طبية 
انا افضل اني يكون في bioteletmetry
تحيايتي


*​


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (9 فبراير 2013)

شكراً لك موضوع جميل وقد تم التحميل


----------

